# 1John 5:16



## Reformingstudent (Apr 28, 2007)

Can someone explain the meaning of this scripture and which bible version is the most accurate? Thanks.


1Jo 5:16 If anyone sees his brother sin a sin not to death, he shall ask, and He shall give him life for those that do not sin to death. There is a sin to death, I do not say that he shall pray for it. 
1Jo 5:17 All unrighteousness is sin, and there is a sin not to death. (MKJV)

1Jo 5:16 Suppose you see one of our people commit a sin that isn't a deadly sin. You can pray, and that person will be given eternal life. But the sin must not be one that is deadly. 
1Jo 5:17 Everything that is wrong is sin, but not all sins are deadly. (CEV) 


1Jo 5:16 If any man see his brother sinning a sin not unto death, he shall ask, and God will give him life for them that sin not unto death. There is a sin unto death: not concerning this do I say that he should make request. 
1Jo 5:17 All unrighteousness is sin: and there is a sin not unto death. (ASV)


----------



## Reformingstudent (Apr 28, 2007)

*?*

1Jo 5:17 Everything that is wrong is sin, but not all sins are deadly. (CEV) 

Not sure I agree with that. Lot of things are wrong but that doesn't necessarily mean it's sin.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 28, 2007)

Tom:

The CEV is a little strange. The word 'wrong' is unrighteousness (as per the ASV and NKJV) which simply means (here) to fail to live up to God's standard of righteousness. (see 1 John 1:9; cf. Romans 1:18)

The explanation of the passage is more difficult. Clearly John is distinguishing between sin (in general) and the sin unto death. (specifically) What the sin unto death is not made immediately clear by the reference or the context. 

John teaches us to pray because we need to continue to have confidence in Christ by faith (vs. 13-15) Keeping in line with his application of the 'love' principle, John urges brothers to pray for each other. Specifically he tells his readers that if they 'see' their brother commit a sin they should pray for that person with the one exception: if they sin unto death. He then makes a distinction in verse 17 that all unrighteousness is sin but only one sin leads to death.

John here is speaking in light of Christian profession or belonging to the church: if we see a person commit a sin unto death then we ought not to pray for that. It must be very specific then: but what is it? Obviously John’s readers knew what it was because he doesn’t explain it at all. One attractive explanation is that John is talking about the unforgivable sin: as our Lord explains, the blasphemy against the Holy Ghost. Thus the sin unto death would be absolute apostasy: an open denial of faith, by the words of the mouth and the actions of the heart or a falling away from the faith.

Whatever the explanation might be, verse 19 clearly tells us that those who are born of God cannot commit this sin. If a brother commits a death unto sin, they were never born again. They may be called a brother but by their deeds they deny Christ.


----------



## KMK (Apr 28, 2007)

I assume it speaks to the sin of presumption for which was the penalty of death and no atonement was offered.

Exo 21:12-14
Num 15:27-36
Deut 17:8-13
Psa 19:10-14

Basically if you sin even though you know it is a sin, and you just don't care, and you don't repent. That is a sin unto death.

I have no exegetical reason for this interpretation other than by process of elimination it seems to be the best fit.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 28, 2007)

KMK said:


> I assume it speaks to the sin of presumption for which was the penalty of death and no atonement was offered.
> 
> Exo 21:12-14
> Num 15:27-36
> ...



If you're right, then that would mean that there are two sins for which there is no forgiveness, the other being the "unpardonable sin" (rejecting the work of work of God in salvation by attributing it to the Devil). I think most theologians say that this latter one is the only sin for which there is no forgiveness.

Interesting interpretation, though.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 29, 2007)

from NASV - my thoughts, in italics...

16If anyone sees his brother committing a sin not leading to death, he shall ask and God will for him give life to those who commit sin not leading to death _(in other words - pray for those that sin and the Father will give life - as He wills - see verse 14 -, except those that sin in the following manner)_

There is a sin leading to death; _(blaspheming the Holy Spirit)_

I do not say that he should make request for this. _(in other words - don't waste your prayer on anyone blaspheming the Holy Spirit)_

...just my


----------



## KMK (Apr 29, 2007)

What would be an example of blaspheme aganst the HS?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 29, 2007)

Poimen said:


> One attractive explanation is that John is talking about the unforgivable sin: as our Lord explains, the blasphemy against the Holy Ghost. Thus the sin unto death would be absolute apostasy: an open denial of faith, by the words of the mouth and the actions of the heart or a falling away from the faith.



I thought this was one accurate description - and aligns with what I have always considered it to be.

I think a subsidiary to this would be to ascribe the work of the Holy Spirit to another source - that is - the devil, man, a natural phenomenon, etc...which enfolds and reveals the sin of our atheistic opponents, whether through explicit or implicit means.


----------



## MW (Apr 29, 2007)

Within the context of 1 John the sin unto death appears to be associated with unbelief concerning the testimony of God (chap. 5), following the spirit of error (chap. 4), hating brethren (chap. 3), leaving the apostolic communion (chap. 2), and walking in darkness (chap. 1), thereby showing that they never had part nor lot in true fellowship with the Father and the Son (chap. 1:3).


----------

